# Deprofundis post about obscur italian madrigalists & the connection to Carlo Gesualdo



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Deprofundis post about obscur italian madrigalists & the connection to Carlo Gesualdo*

I have two cd whit fine italian specie of the poetic artform of madrigal, a madrigal is a poem sung about: love, death, life and ect...

What got me into madrigals was mister Gesualdo, since than , pruchased a lot of cd of this monsieur to discover is inner circle or entourage of ''compatriote'' were not has interresting has him but are very captivating and unusual event if not has bold like Carlo.

But here are two cd to explore if your neck burried in gesualdo music and madrigalists, try o dolorosa gioa on naive you will get :

Philippe de Monte the less interresting i wll mention for my ears, he good but conventional, i have more of this gentelman on amorosi pensieri a compilation of chanson genra of renaissance.

Pomponio Nenna is madrigal is short, but rumor tell us he might have teach the dark prince music, and you wich to ear more from him.

Luzzasco Luzzaschi this guys wrote madrigal whit gesualdo acording to a book on gesualdo i read, his keyboard strange or perhaps a bit odd, he seem to be close in sound to gesualdo yet not has dissonance in use.

Than you got to hear the other following cd Gesualdo on glossa label Terzo libro di madrigali this is third madrigal whit guest on the cd Luzzascho Luzzaschi again and ( dramatic drum roll )...

Scipione Stella whit an amazing madrigal called : sento dentr'al cor mio
and last but not least 
Alfonso Fontanelli : colel che gia si bella

:tiphat:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

You're forgetting this guy! (Like many others do)


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> I have two cd whit fine italian specie of the poetic artform of madrigal, a madrigal is a poem sung about: love, death, life and ect...
> 
> What got me into madrigals was mister Gesualdo, since than , pruchased a lot of cd of this monsieur to discover is inner circle or entourage of ''compatriote'' were not has interresting has him but are very captivating and unusual event if not has bold like Carlo.
> 
> ...


I don't know the madrigal by Scipione Stella that you mention, but I know the composer through his excellent keyboard music. There's a CD by Paolo Erdas called "Il cembalo intorno a Gesualdo" which features a couple of pieces by him, I recommend it to you.

I've never heard of Alfonso Fontanelli before.

Why do you not mention Monteverdi? Not the plush and operatic madrigals of the later books, but the ones in Bks 1 - 4, sometimes with the striking harmonies we both like.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I have a cd called Helper and Protector wich featured Luca Marenzio, Pacelli and Bertolusi maybe i should have another lisen at this compilation of italian maestri in poland court perform by the sxsteen and conducted by mister Eamonn Dougan, thanks guys for ranting about this subject , have a nice holliday and a nice new year eve TC menber, your pal deprofundis

:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> I have a cd called Helper and Protector wich featured Luca Marenzio, Pacelli and Bertolusi maybe i should have another lisen at this compilation of italian maestri in poland court perform by the sxsteen and conducted by mister Eamonn Dougan, thanks guys for ranting about this subject , have a nice holliday and a nice new year eve TC menber, your pal deprofundis
> 
> :tiphat:


The same wishes for you deprofundis.


----------

